# Print Screen Key isn't doing nothing

## soya

Do i need sysrq enabled in kernel for get a shot when prssing Print Screen Key? i have another machine with similar configs and it works perfect. I would like to be able to get a shot an then could paste it in another program, when rpessing Print Screen. i know that exists other ways for getting a shot but i'm interested on getting the key working. Thanks in advanced. I normnally use kde, but i think it should work on other X managers  :Smile: 

----------

## Headrush

The key is probably not mapped to a function to print the screen.

Search for how to map keys.

Trying running xev. If When you press the printscrn key and you see it recognized, you know that mapping is all you need.

----------

## soya

I was reading some docs before posting, but i do not scucess mapping the key.

I can see the keycode with:

xmodmap -pke | grep -i print or xev

1.- But i'm a bit confused, first i would like to know if i do need sysrq enabled in kernel for mapping this key.

2.- Then i do not know if i have to map 111 key or 92 key, cause both seems to be Print Screen Key. I would like to print the screen with Print Screen Key so i supposed i have to map 111 or 92 to Print Screen Key.

Here's how to map keys:

xmodmap -e "keycode 92 = F14"

But, which is the name of the print screen key, Print? Print Sys_Req ? F13?

----------

## Naib

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Print Screen Key isn't doing nothing
> 
> 

 

does that mean it is doing something??

----------

## Headrush

I think the automatic print when pressing this key is actually an old DOS thing.

For any modern system, like windows, it just takes a snapshot of the screen or window.

In KDE you can open the control panel, go to Regional & accessibility, and then to KHotKeys.

 Make a new action and name it whatever you want

 Under Action type, select Keyboard shortcut -> Command/URl

Under keyboard shortcut and select the print key

 Under Command/URL settings put ksnapshot

Now when you press the print key in KDE, the ksnapshot dialog will open and you can save or directly print the screen or window.

----------

## soya

EDIT: KDE cames with Print Screen Key preconfigured so it works with KDE apps, but no with others, for example gimp. So i'm still with the problem cause the following doesn't help

Thanks for your quick answers :_) I will try your solution in a seconds, but could you tell me if is it wrong? ths way should work for every X manager, what am i doing wrong? :'(

xev show this after pressing Print Screen Key:

```

KeyRelease event, serial 30, synthetic NO, window 0x1e00001,

    root 0xb7, subw 0x0, time 166910, (734,209), root:(737,239),

    state 0x10, keycode 111 (keysym 0xffca, F13), same_screen YES,

    XKeysymToKeycode returns keycode: 92

    XLookupString gives 0 bytes:

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

```

So i think 

```
xmodmap -e "keycode 111 = F13" 
```

should do the trick, but it doesn't work :'(

----------

## soya

someone knows why it isn't working

----------

## soya

noone has 

```

xmodmap -e "keycode 111 = Print"

maybe i should? xmodmap -e "keycode 111 = F13"

```

Do i have to export anything?

Why it is not working? :'((( someone must knows, maybe i have to use keycode 92? or another keyname like F13? should i enable/disable sysrq, why? help pliZ

----------

